

Facebook's Will Start Hosting Other Sites' Content This Month - doctorshady
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2015/05/04/report-facebook-to-start-hosting-other-sites-content-this-month/

======
doctorshady
Considering Facebook has been a big proponent of zero rating, it seems like a
step, albeit a tiny one, towards a walled garden.

